# How To: Choose the right pair of mountain bike shorts



## tyrebyter (Sep 25, 2008)

Picked up some Dickies lightweight rip-stop 13" shorts at Wally World for $18US. After the first ride, I went back and picked up some more before they changed their mind. Work better than my previous favourite, the Fox Demo Cargo... at less than 20% the price. Still need a chamois, though.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

I was supper lucky to find a pair of FOX Sergeant Olive cargos on sale for $42usd. Should be here in a few more days!

Interesting you mention Dickies. I bought a few pair of Ben Davis and had them made into shorts just for MTB. Ben Davis pants(shorts mod) hit the ground and get up without looking phased! Their fit seems perfect for riding because they don't twist, bunch or ride up. I can also wear my 7iDp Coverts under long Ben Davis pants.


----------

